# BMW Apps question (Please help)



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

_When you order the ZTP (Technology Package) on an M235i, does it automatically come with BMW Apps (6NR), when I look at bmwusa.com, then my bmw and look at my production number it shows BMW Apps (6NR) listed but when I got to this site that shows me the options on the car, opion 6NR does not show up on the build sheet, is the link below incorrect or has there been a mistake in the build_

_Here is the link, put in the last 7 digits of your VIN and I will produce your build options_

_http://www.bmwarchiv.de/vin/bmw-vin-decoder.html_

_Please help, if you do not get BMW Apps with ZTP, how do you get it assuming the link above is corect_


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

It will help _to help you_ to post what your build is composed of by option codes, please.



damills said:


> _When you order the ZTP (Technology Package) on an M235i, does it automatically come with BMW Apps (6NR), when I look at bmwusa.com, then my bmw and look at my production number it shows BMW Apps (6NR) listed but when I got to this site that shows me the options on the car, opion 6NR does not show up on the build sheet, is the link below incorrect or has there been a mistake in the build_
> 
> _Here is the link, put in the last 7 digits of your VIN and I will produce your build options_
> 
> ...


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*options*

_The PDF generated from the link I listed above for my VIN is attached_

_M235i order_

_b39 - mineral grey_
_kcsw - black sensatec/leatherette_
_zda - drivers assistance package_
_ztp - technology package_
_302 - anti theft_
_494 - heated seats_
_4ad - brushed aluminum_
_4dl - black highlight finishers_
_674 - harmon kardon_
_2tb - auto transmission_
_By default it should get the Michelin pilot sports with mixed summer performance tires, I did not choose the run-flats or all seasonal tires which is a square setup_

_MSRP $49450_

_TIA_

_P.S._

_I looked at this and other cars all weekend, thought it had something to do with not getting ZPP but even those cars no longer listed 6NR, he said that had been turned into another code, he said it had BMW apps on it. I run it on a vin produced on 1/17 showed it had 6NR_

_Run the link above on vin=VW84743 which has what mine has and ZPP and 6NR does not show up on it? One other thing, bmwusa.com still shows BMW apps as a separate line item under technology package (ZTP). _
_Another VIN to show the 6NR produced on 1/31 is VIN=VW84502 when using the link above._


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BMW Apps is now bundled with BMW Online under *S6AKA ConnectedDrive Services *. _Sometimes._

*In the USA*, BMW Apps is still labeled 6NR in some Ordering Guides while showing 6AK as sometimes BMW Online alone, and sometimes as BMW Online _and _BMW Apps together. It used to be that 6NR was BMW Apps and Smartphone integration, but BMW split that into 6NR and 6NS, 6NS being Enhanced USB and Bluetooth plus Smartphone integration.

BMW Apps *is *the Enhanced USB, and most probably as well the BT Audio (Enhanced BT) part -hard to know as they always are together-, so this updated option code 6NS is kind of misleading, a remnant of what it used to be but never updated or just plain incorrect.

*In Germany*, 7XP is BMW Apps (6NR) + BMW Online (6AK). The 6NS is just the Smartphone integration (no mention at all of "Enhanced this and that"). This makes much better sense; why BMWUSA is using a mix (or a mess) of codes in Ordering Guides, Pricing Guides and in their "Build Your Own" site is beyond me.

Confused yet?

If you go to bmwvin.com you will see that your VIN indeed includes 6NR as a separate option, 6NS as just the Smartphone integration (like it is supposed to be) and 6AK as ConnectedDrive Services (BMW Online) as a stand alone entry as well:



> S6ACA INTELLIGENTER NOTRUF Intelligent emergency SOS call
> S6AEA TELESERVICES TELESERVICES
> *S6AKA CONNECTEDDRIVE SERVICES Connected Drive Services *
> S6AMA REAL TIME TRAFFIC INFORMATION Real-Time Traffic Information
> ...


In other words you are good to go, sir. 



damills said:


> _The PDF generated from the link I listed above for my VIN is attached_
> 
> _M235i order_
> 
> ...


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Technic said:


> BMW Apps is now bundled with BMW Online under *S6AKA ConnectedDrive Services *. _Sometimes._
> 
> *In the USA*, BMW Apps is still labeled 6NR in some Ordering Guides while showing 6AK as sometimes BMW Online alone, and sometimes as BMW Online _and _BMW Apps together. It used to be that 6NR was BMW Apps and Smartphone integration, but BMW split that into 6NR and 6NS, 6NS being Enhanced USB and Bluetooth plus Smartphone integration.
> 
> ...


_I ran my vin again, its VW84744 and I did not get the same thing you have above :dunno: I get the values you have for vin=vw84502, that is first car I ordered, do you think ordering sysem has changed or my actual vin that is mine is vw84744 and the attached PDF, does not show apps? or S6NRA_

_Thanks for helping me!!!_


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I ran VW84502 last night and got the options above; that's a *January* build. I thought it was your car.

VW84743 is a *March* build (last Friday):



> S6AEA TELESERVICES TELESERVICES
> *S6AKA CONNECTEDDRIVE SERVICES Connected Drive Services *
> S6AMA REAL TIME TRAFFIC INFORMATION Real-Time Traffic Information
> S6APA REMOTE SERVICES Remote Services
> S6NSA KOMFORTTELEFONIE MIT ERW. SMARTPHON Convenience phone, expanded Smartphone


VW84744 is another *March* build (last Saturday)



> *S6AKA CONNECTEDDRIVE SERVICES Connected Drive Services *
> S6AMA REAL TIME TRAFFIC INFORMATION Real-Time Traffic Information
> S6APA REMOTE SERVICES Remote Services
> S6NSA KOMFORTTELEFONIE MIT ERW. SMARTPHON Convenience phone, expanded Smartphone


It seems that March builds consolidated 6NR and 6AK under 6AK and renamed it "ConnectedDrive Services" from "BMW Online and BMW Apps"; 6NS is kept as just Smartphone Integration. Eventually we may see 6AK replaced by 7XP as it's already in Germany BMW site.

I think that these option code changes takes a little while to be populated in all BMW databases and publications.



damills said:


> _I ran my vin again, its VW84744 and I did not get the same thing you have above :dunno: I get the values you have for vin=vw84502, that is first car I ordered, do you think ordering sysem has changed or my actual vin that is mine is vw84744 and the attached PDF, does not show apps? or S6NRA_
> 
> _Thanks for helping me!!!_


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

_Sorry I wasn't clear enough but I really appreciate you taking so much time on this._

_The reason I ended up with 2 production numbers (or VINs) is a long story, if you want to hear about it, I rather PM what all I went thru to get leatherette until 1/14 it was not an option on the M235i. I know a lot of people don't like it but IMHO I have not had good luck with BMW leather, starts looking pretty worn after 20k miles because I get in and out a lot because I make so many short trips._

_I wished BMWNA would go back to making comfort access a separate option to order, I guess the logic is people who really like it or want the ZPP package, BMWNA knows they will get other options that may not have wanted. Im not big on Comfort Access, could go either way, would like to have the Ambient lighting though._

_Thanks for all the help you have given me, I have to agree with you, it is very confusing. I just hope they haven't changed you get the Michelin Pilot Sport mixed summer tires as the standard option if you do not specify you want all seasonal run flats which are also same size all around._

_Again, Thanks and Im very happy I did not lose that option :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:_


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*Found answer, all models 2014 build week and on*

_I was surfing the net and found the attached PDF, look at the bottom section where it says changes made starting production week 10 2014, my car is a production week 10 car_

_Note the PDF is for the 6-series but it does help make better sense when I checked VINs prior to week 10 list apps seperately and the ones afterward do not list apps. On bmwusa.com, BMW Apps is no longer listed as a separate item for the 2, 3 and 4 series, but has been combined to read_

_BMW Online and BMW Apps_

_Im trying to see if I can find a document that mentions all models but this makes more sense now_


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent... now it is officially confirmed.:thumbup:



damills said:


> _I was surfing the net and found the attached PDF, look at the bottom section where it says changes made starting production week 10 2014, my car is a production week 10 car_
> 
> _Note the PDF is for the 6-series but it does help make better sense when I checked VINs prior to week 10 list apps seperately and the ones afterward do not list apps. On bmwusa.com, BMW Apps is no longer listed as a separate item for the 2, 3 and 4 series, but has been combined to read_
> 
> ...


----------

